# Pregnant baby



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

I have had this girl for about a week I guess. I think she was about 6 weeks old when I got her. Her tunny looks round and its bigger than it was when I got her. I'm pretty sure she is pregnant by a littermate and I'm scared for her because she is still just a baby herself. I didn't know that rats could get pregnant that young but read that they can. What is going to happen to her? Can she possibly handle this? She is so little.....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

a 6 weeker has a remote possibility of pregnancy but probably not from the same age of littermate. My little girls rarely go into heat until 7 weeks, and I would really only worry when they were living with an adult male.

Babies get little potbellies


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Aug 19, 2008)

can you post a pic? different swellings can be different things. rat gestastion is around 23 days; if you've had it longer than that, it's not pregnant. other possibilities are: tumors, megacolon, and other illnesses.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My female rat also had a litter at around 7 or 8 weeks. She should be fine. I talked to a proffesor at the university I attend that takes care of the colony of rats here and these were the things she had me do. 

-Feed her the same diet you normally do on a daily basis
-add a little bit of yougart to her diet before she gives birth
- once she has babies adn is at peak lactation give her a teaspoon a day
- nuts also are good (with extra protein she wont have to eat as much and wont bloat
during lactation
- give her lots of nesting materials, some mothers like to make nests, and some
wont, my female made huge nests. Wood free bedding, papertowels, and
ripped up newspaper works well.
-she will probally give birth at night, let her be when she is giving birth or you may
stress her out and complications will occur. I didnt even know my female had hers
until the morning of when i heard them making noise.
- Dont touch the pups for 2 days.
- If your female wont sit on them or lay for them to feed put her and the pups in a small 
container of some kind so she has no choice but to nurse them
-keep males away from the babies and her. She can become pregant again as soon as 
she gives birth
-make sure she still gets out to play everyday but not for more then half an hour
at a time
- she may become more aggresive around them, allow her to crawl out of the cage on 
her own or use a glove
- once the pups get older and can move around more make sure there are no ledges 
and they cant escape (aquariums usaully work well)
- since she is young and a first time mother she probally wont have many pups
(However, mine had 11)
- around 4 weeks they must be seperated by sex or they can become pregant 
-they will naturally wean themselves, you'll start to notice they are eating and drinking
normal food
- be prepared, one they get bigger they start getting more messy

I know this is alot but its stuff Ive been told and have learned from my experiences with this. Good luck if she is pregnant.


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

my rat was 9 weeks when she had her litter and she was a small girl shes about the same size now. so u should be fine. ;D


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

my rat was 6 weeks when we bought her and apparently they sold us a preg. rat so yes, they can have babies at 6 weeks old because mine just did like 5 days ago lol


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine also can't be older than 2 monthes...and her babies are 12 days today....

she had a litter of 11 and 10 have survived thus far and are doing great!

She was a feeder who survived 3 days in a tank with a snake when I rescued her. Talk about maternal instincts!


----------

